# Ipad app?



## Julio (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello,

Is there anyway to stop the popup asking me if I want to use the app? The app is cool but I prefer to visit the forums better.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 7, 2012)

Annoys me too, as I already have the iPad app.  Ideas?


----------

